# How to float tile over hot mop water proofing?



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

I recently had the base of my shower waterproofed the hot mop method. I did not realize that floating tile over the asphalt would be a bit challenging.
A contractor told me to just put the deck sand in there. But the product manufacturer mentioned I might want to put lath in to strengthen the bed. What do you guys think?
Also I am planning to use thinset to get the lathe to stick to the shower side of the shower curb. Thinset will stick to asphalt, right?


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

nope, it won't - nothing will stick to asphalt in this instance,,, having screw'd down expand'd wire mesh would've been a good idea but too late now,,, IF it were mine, i'd rip it out & d-i-o ( do it over ) the right way,,, curious why you felt it necessary to have it hot-mopped - is this outside ? try redguard


----------

